# Post Your Most Memorable Audi Adventure, Win an Xbox Forza Horizon Prize Package (Entries Close Dec 22 at 12PM EST)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Maybe you've noticed our forum giveaway that started earlier this week. To date we've given away a bunch of Audi car covers and continue to do that daily. This weekend, we're stepping it up a notch with a prize package direct from our friends at Microsoft and Forza that we will be giving away Monday to our readers and forum users as a small token of our appreciation.

As Forza Horizon 2 sets out to prove, life is all about the adventure. With this in mind, we're going to be giving away one copy of the game for the Xbox One gaming system, bundled with a copy of Forza Motorsport 5 Limited Edition with Audi RS 7 cover and a 1:18 scale Lamborghini Huracán personally signed by Top Gear USA host and professional racecar driver Tanner Foust.

*So how will we be choosing our winner?*

We've opened up this discussion thread, which will serve as a contest entry point. To get in the running, respond in this thread with the most memorable adventure from 2014 that you had with your Audi, adding any pictures or videos which will serve to bolster your entry.

The thread will remain open until Monday, December 22 at 12pm EST. Once the timeframe ends, we will go through the results and choose one lucky winner.


----------



## CasaB5S4 (Dec 19, 2014)

Father's Day weekend, my dad and I went out in two of our Audis. A 1985 Coupe GT and a 2001 S4. We rode around the entire weekend exploring new roads and just enjoying the cars. Had a great time and really felt the heritage factor. Definitely the best weekend of my life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Appolonir (Dec 20, 2014)

*My Audi S5*

My S5 is an 09 model V8 and I've had countless fun times, to the time I raced a WRX to a Porsche 911. I love my car more than anything, still running great bone stock and still fast as hell. I love forza and Id love to play horizon 2, as I haven't had the chance to yet. Thank you!


----------



## Appolonir (Dec 20, 2014)

*My Audi S5 pt 2*

I realized my previous post didn't really tell about am adventure or good time, so in this post I'll tell you all about the time I had the honor to race a Porsche 911 carrera . I drove from Sacramento to L.A. to go pick up my S5 for the first time. As I drove back on the highway, I had met this friendly guy with the Porsche, he challenged me to a race from a 65 mph roll, and sadly I lost  but the journey back was still great and I had a blast driving around in my S5.


----------



## AudiloverRS4 (Dec 21, 2014)

*my first date*

I met my girlfriend a few months ago, and I remember my first date with her, I drove her to an Olive Garden about 35 minutes away in my RS4 and damn was it one hell of a drive, it was raining that day and It actually put my quattro to use for once, I hit this huge puddle and lost all control to my car for about a second or two. I was scared out of my mind! We got the the restaurant safe though, and I found out she really loves cars two, we've gradually upgraded my RS4 over the months, got some bolt INS, ECS-H pipe, and a K&N cold air intake. 07 Model. Hope I win! I love forza haha


----------



## Audi_life (Dec 22, 2014)

*Personal experience with my S6*

Had a lovely roadtrip 8 months ago, in my 2013 S6 from San francisco to reno, awesome trip, went with my brother, and mother, we all stopped to get food at a small casino near Nevada, and I spent the whole time just star in at my car haha, at that time I just recently got it, but the car kept me safe and happy through the whole journey! Thanks for hosting the contest!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding with your stories!

All of the responses were great, so we've decided that no one will go home empty-handed. I'll be sending PMs with more details on that front.

With that said, we've chosen CasaB5S4's response as our winner, which I've quoted below.

Thanks again everyone for participating!



CasaB5S4 said:


> Father's Day weekend, my dad and I went out in two of our Audis. A 1985 Coupe GT and a 2001 S4. We rode around the entire weekend exploring new roads and just enjoying the cars. Had a great time and really felt the heritage factor. Definitely the best weekend of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

